# My first tutorial (Pretty pic heavy.. sorry!)



## Brelki (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay, please be nice.. lol  I'm still really working on my eye application techniques, and I finally got the guts to post a tutorial today, so here goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




For this tutorial, I used the following:




MAC fix +
mark c-thru TM in 1
Clinique airbrush concealer in 1
Clinique superblam lip treatment
Max Factor lash perfection mascara in black
MAC magrittes paint
MAC shooting star MSF
MAC sunbasque blush
MAC blacktrack fluidline
MAC carbon e/s
MAC smolder eye kohl
MAC beta brown lipglass stain
MAC pigments in coco, melon, and shimmer time
Brushes: mark blush brush, mark powder brush, mark blending brush, mark e/l brush, BE e/l brush, small e/s brush (not sure where it's from)

Okay, now for the pics... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Start with a clean face and my hair all pulled back(eek! don't be scared!)




I apply clinique superbalm, Fix+, then my foundation and concealer:




Next, I apply shooting star MSF to my cheeks, and a bit to my forehead, making sure I blend well:




Now, a bit of sunbasque blush to the apples of my cheeks.  Afterwards, I blend again with my big powder brush:




Now I apply magrittes paint to my lids:




This is what I look like so far:




I spray my small e/s brush with fix + and apply coco pigment to my eyelid, but not the inner corner or the browbone area:




Next, I clean the brush off, spray it again with fix +, and apply shimmer time pigment to my brow bone, and I apply melon pigment to my inner eye area




Now I blend!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- sorry no pic here... lol
Next I line.  I start with blacktrack fluidline on the top lid.  I make a fairly thick line.  




Then I line the inner bottom lid with smolder kohl.




Here's what the eye looks like so far...




Now I apply smolder e/s along the fluidline (and a bit above) and to my lower outer eyelid area...




Now blend again!! (sorry no pic)
I now apply beta brown to my lips, dabbing it on.




Next, I apply MF lash perfection mascara.




I let my hair down, and here's the finished product!!


----------



## Cingels (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW I LOVE it and I must get my Coco pigment out and do this look! Its so simple,yet so stunning! Great Tutorial! ;-)


----------



## Brelki (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, Cingels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I never do the smokey eye look cause I can't seem to do it right, but today, I was feeling daring! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think it came out okay... practice makes perfect, right? lol


----------



## CWHF (Aug 2, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## Chelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Very Pretty !!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 2, 2006)

Very very classy and pretty!!! And YAYYYY finally someone else use's mark. brushes (besides me)!!! Don't you just luv 'em?? I need to get another set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice tut, chica!


----------



## Brelki (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  SChotgurrl... yes, I love these brushes, and I can't get over how cheap they were!


----------



## Femme Noir (Aug 2, 2006)

Since you already have pink undertones in your skin, shooting star msf really brings out the redness in your face and makes your cheeks appear orange. I think that with the Sunbasque is too warm for your complexion. other than that i think your eyes look nice. I like the shadows you chose for your eyes


----------



## Brelki (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions femme noir!


----------



## xceelynn (Aug 3, 2006)

:] where do you get mark brushes at?


----------



## Another Janice! (Aug 3, 2006)

^^ Avon I believe.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme Noir* 
_...shooting star msf really brings out the redness in your face and makes your cheeks appear orange...I like the shadows you chose for your eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ditto that ^

yay melon pigment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




suggestion (not sure how it will look, but, just a random thought):
shooting star verrrry lightly in the hollows of your cheeks, more as a bronzer and it will bring out your cheekbones I think. then lightly highlighting your cheeks with the coco & melon mixed together? maybe coco highlight and melon on the apples of your cheeks?

(someone tell me if what I'm suggesting is just plain dumb haha)


----------



## Brelki (Aug 3, 2006)

xceelynn... i got them at meetmark.com


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 3, 2006)

pretty and nice tut


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 3, 2006)

Thankyou i love da eyes and the lips


----------



## Caffy (Aug 3, 2006)

Lovely! You look like Sophie Dahl


----------

